# Cache Richards hollow Late season cow elk hunt?



## ELK_91 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey guys,
Like the title says I Drew out for the late season cow elk on the Cache Richards Hollow unit. I am looking for any info I can get on this particular area. I am NOT asking for a handout but I would be very appreciative if someone could tell me a general area to focus my search? I have been seeing a lot about limited access and the roads closing around NOV 15th. I do have a snowmobile which should help later into the season (if we get any snow). This tag is my first ever elk tag and I am willing to put in the work to go make something happen. I would love to hear some recommendations or whatever useful info you would like to give me. 
I hope everyone has had a great year so far and been successful on your hunts have a good day!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry, not going to be much help as I'm not in that area during the hunt. The road closures will happen Nov 15 but if you can snowmobile up Providence Canyon you should have some access. I'm guessing that this is a weather dependent hunt so good luck.


----------



## Crawldaddy (Oct 15, 2016)

Totally depends on the snow. I’ve always waited until they move to the face. Usually happens the last 3-5 days of the hunt. As the snow starts to pile up just watch the face every day. Once you see them make your move with all the other tag holders. Good luck!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I had that tag about 5 years ago - the snow never really pushed the elk onto the face. Saw the same 4 or 5 bulls hanging out on the face, but never turned up a cow. 

However, if a lot of snow hits, the elk will be hitting the face. Like crawldaddy mentioned, you better be ready to move with the other tag holders.


----------



## ELK_91 (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks Guys, Hopefully I can work something out. I cant stand the idea of sitting and waiting for snow. I think I will end up hiking around aimlessly looking for a cow. maybe I will get lucky.
Another question. Has anyone been up providence canyon recently? If so can you get a full sized pick-up up that road or no?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Man, waiting for them to hit the face and then racing all the tag holders up the mountain when they do show up doesn’t sound like fun at all. That face is steep!! I’d hunt Providence and Left Hand Fork and leave the race up the face as a last resort! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Maybe my brother (huntilidrop) will chime in or send him a pm. He helped kill one up there a few years ago that was not on the face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Send me a pm and I’ll see if I can pm you back. I tried to pm you earlier today but it said I’m not authorized and need to login or some kinda crap! Posting on this network is about as computer savvy as I get. But I have received pm’s before and replied.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

As for providence canyon I would say no. It’s more of a Jeep trail that doesn’t get you very far.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Hunttilidrop said:


> As for providence canyon I would say no. It's more of a Jeep trail that doesn't get you very far.


Yup, not a bad road up to the quarry, but beyond that, it's not a road you'd ever wanna take in a full size pickup while you're sober. If you wanna access the top of Prov canyon in a full size truck, go up righthand fork of Logan canyon and take the road up to the back side of mount Logan. It'll still be icy in the shady spots, and I'd recommend chains, but it is accessible.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## ELK_91 (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah waiting for a foot race to the top is not my thing. Hunttillidrop I tried to pm you as well and it says your acct is not set up to revive them? Anyways i hiked from the bottom of Millville canyon to the top this weekend (it was way steep) I honestly didn’t think I was going to live that was miserable! but I didn’t see much except some old sign near the top. It looks like I have at least another week of the same weather so road access should stay open for now. I drove to the quarry at the top of prov. I think I’d need some liquid courage and an audience to try and go any further in the ol’ F-150. Anyways I’ve been hunting alone so far this season ( wife doesn’t want to hike and kids are too young) so if anybody wants to tag along or let me tag along with them I’m willing to do whatever. Once again thanks everyone for your willingness to help I really appreciate it. 3arabians let me know I could send you a pm with my email or phone number to get ahold of your brother thanks.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend prov canyon either. Nasty in a truck after the quarry. I would recommend going up right hand before they close the gates. Not quite sure when they close those gates. I can't remember the name of the canyon, something like Labrum or something like that. Its the trail head before Richards Hollow. It will take you up to the back side of the face. Not to bad of a hike. Something to look into. Good luck with your hunt, hopefully see your success pictures.


----------



## ELK_91 (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah prov canyon wasn’t a good choice it wasn’t bad till the quarry but I didn’t attempt to go any further. I will look into hiking up the backside I think it is leetham hollow your talking about. Your not the first to suggest that spot either so I think it’s worth a shot. Thanks for the advice hopefully I can upload some success pics in the near future!


----------



## ELK_91 (Nov 6, 2019)

Quick update for anyone interested. I have been scouting multiple times. on the face and up Providence and Millville canyons. I have also been up around Richards hollow with no luck. This last weekend i took my snowmobile up Millville a long ways and didn't see much of anything not even any elk sign. I did find out im not very good on a sled in the powder!! anyways I don't think they are in that area at least not yet. just curious if anyone has been able to locate some cows. I could really use some help to get my freezer full it would help my family tremendously. thanks again for any advice anyone wants to throw out.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I know they have been moving onto Hardware, so maybe with this weather there might be some on the face. Good luck!


----------



## ELK_91 (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks, PumpGunner! I am going to do some more dedicated scouting on the face and see if i cant turn anything up!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

With the amount of snow Cache Valley received recently, I'd be surprised to not see them on the face. 

Check your PMs


----------



## ELK_91 (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks again I checked them. I will get back out and see what i can come up with! hopefully some success pics in the near future!


----------



## mvogel (Dec 4, 2019)

I am making the drive up that way Saturday morning from San Diego, looking forward to an opportunity for a first elk hunt. The old biologist mentioned the storm started to push the elk around but that he wasn't sure if it was enough. Anyways good luck to anyone hunting the tag and hopefully i'll have some feedback, any insight is of course welcome. my plan is to glass from down low and hopefully pick up tracks in the snow and then hike in. 
Cheers,
MV


----------



## ELK_91 (Nov 6, 2019)

Wow!! all the way up from San Diego? I wish you the best of luck. I will be out there this weekend. If I get lucky and find something I will shoot you a p.m.! hopefully this snow keeps pushing them further down. Expect some snow around 2 feet deep when hiking in. the weather has been nice and nothing to serious in the way of storms. Good luck shoot me a message if you want!


----------

